# AQUOS Or The Bravia



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

I want to buy a new HDTV as I just built my new pc have had my hdtv now for 2 years and it only goes up to 1080i... Now the AQUOS looks really nice and really ain't that pricey.. On the other hand we got the Bravia which is a little more pricey but boasts a nice 10,000 to 1 contrast ratioray:

The AQUOS I was looking at has a descent 5000:1 ratio.. My question is..

Is it worth an extra grand for the extra 5k and of course the Bravia has some nice extra stuff as the HDMI 1.3 and the 60fps at 1080p..

I will also be hooking my media box (pc) up to the tc as it has a nice dvi connection (both do)

anyone own any one of them to give me a little advice?
Right now I own a Phillips hdtv but like I said it does not go up to 1080i and I have a blu ray player that is being wasted


----------



## rollo2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

geek here's the skinny. the sharp is nice low end alternative, as long as you can afford to buy a new one every few years. sony video product stands well above most. longevity and quality should be main focus. also, many sony bravias can have firmware updates added for future use. you wil definitely notice a huge diff in contrast ratio's.


----------



## Sally Home (Jan 19, 2008)

I would strongly suggest you and anyone else thinking of buying a new LCD TV to wait a few months before buying as there are some really great new TV's due out soon. Many of the new sets coming onto the market are ultra-slim models and on paper the specifications suggest they are worth waiting for.

For instance, you mentioned Sony, well, they have new models due out fairly soon, top of the range is the KDL-40Z4100 & KDL-46Z4100 see the following Sony press link and scan down for the "Z" model.

http://news.sel.sony.com/en/press_r..._detail:bravia_KDL-40Z4100_HDTV:press_release

Maybe you haven't looked at Philips TV's, if so you could be making a big mistake, just look at the AUREA LCD TV at 
http://www.aurea.philips.com/

I am not saying the Sony TV's are not worth considering, they are regularly one of the best in the mass market, but if you don't believe just how good the Philips is get your local store to set up the Philips AUREA next to one of the best Sony's currently available, say one of the "X" Series and compare. Buy the way, I have nothing to do with Philips, its simply I have spent months making a detailed study of whats already out there and what's due out soon.

The AUREA from Philips is an expensive TV packed with top notch technology, my point in mentioning it is that much of the technology that went into this TV looks like its been built into the new 7000 range of TV's due out soon. For example, the 7000 range TV has a 2 millisecond response time.
See the following link for the new Philips range - 

http://www.gadgetsandgizmos.org/philips-launch-new-thinner-ultra-flat-hdtv/

Following is another site on the Philips 7000 range, I have supplied it because it provides the dates when they are available in the US and prices.

http://whathifi.com/television/arch...-with-three-new-design-collection-ranges.aspx

Regards
Sally Home


----------

